# Living in Manila



## sairamboko (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi All,

I am an Indian and I will be moving to Manila for an year long assignment in Manila. I will be coming down with my family - my wife and 1yr old kid. I have a few queries on this. Request your help on clearing my doubts. Below are my questions:

1. Is Manila a safe city? (I don't know anything about Philippines. Please pardon me if this is a lame question)

2. How much does a full furnished accommodation or serviced apartments cost? I will be taking a 1BHk apartment. My organization will give me about $2000 for the house rent. Will this be sufficient?

3. How is the cost of living? My organization will give me $60 allowance per day. Will this be enough to cover my daily expenses? Internet is reimbursed separately for me. I wont be eating out much as I am a vegetarian.

4. How is the availability of Vegetables, Dal and other Indian products like - Wheat Flour, Basmati Rice, etc? 

5. Conveyance. Mostly I will be working in night shifts. What is the suggested mode of cheap and safe transportation to my work place. My work place is in Taguig city.

6. Since my kid is 1yr old now, we still have some vaccinations pending for him. Would i be able to Vaccinate him in Manila? Also how about availability of baby foods?

Any other comments /feedback relevant to my questions are welcome. 

Thank you all!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Considering your current location (California), you would be well advised to remain where you are. This is not; I say again, the Philippines is not a place to come for work even for the well known company you are employed by.

Even if your company acquires the needed working permit for you. This is a dangerous, under developed 3rd world country that is not conducive for bringing a young child to live. Neither Manila or anywhere else in the country would be considered as safe.

If you are looking for new adventures, there are many other countries to consider rather than the Philippines. This is a place primarily for retirees that have already worked and raised their families..


----------

